# Road Bike Oracle



## GeeWhiz (Feb 14, 2010)

I went into a local bike shop in 2007 and spent 400 dollars on a Trek hybird FX and an additional 200 on accessories. The bike was 56 cm I am 6 foot 3 inches and was 310 lbs I am now 275 lbs ,,,,
a few months later I found (Literally found ) a vintage 58 cm Motobecane Grand Touring bicycle. I took it to a diffrent bike shop raised the seat and completly refurbished it for 200 dollars. I gave the Trek to a friend . I have been riding it ever since . I am riding between 50 to 100 miles per week when it is warm in NYC. 
My bike is in need of repair again. more money on a bike that is too small??? 
I want a bigger bike .. another road bike
I can afford 500 dollars tops
My Question oh oracle is:
What should I buy?


----------



## DCinNY (Oct 1, 2009)

sounds like what I'm looking for. I've been looking at the Motobecane's. Not the same maker as your vintage obviously... They had the mirage pro that l sort of was set on getting but my size is sold out. I am now considering the Record, it's 549.00. From what I can tell they are both real similar in geometry (Maybe the same, I forget). Check it out, it might suit you.

By the way, anyone own a Record?


----------

